# Looking to Foster in Los Angeles



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

I'm on the wrong side of the country to be helpful, I'm afraid, but I know there's a _NorCal_ Poodle Rescue. A quick google search for "SoCal Poodle Rescue" turned up a few hits for groups with very similar names: Poodle Rescue Network of Southern California, Poodles and Pals Poodle Rescue of Southern California, and Poodle Rescue of Southern California. Maybe start by reaching out to them? Or even reaching out to the NorCal group, since they're well known and well established.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Hi and Welcome!

What a wonderful thing to want to offer a home, love and comfort to a poodle in need. 

I'll add one caution, not about true fostering such as you describe. Some breeders use the term "foster" to describe a situation where they send their breeding dogs to pet homes where they live as part of the family, until it's time to breed. There may be considerable other criteria and most always, ownership stays with the breeder til the dog has finished it's breeding career. This is a valid and viable option for some but be sure you know the difference, if you happen to land on a breeders site while searching. 
Best luck to you and stay in touch if we can help further, please.


----------

